# Weekend Brag



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My club had their trial this weekend with USCA judge Ann Marie Chaffin. Vala earned her FH2 with an excellent score of 97 pts. A few little head checks, but that was about it. She did wonder why her ball was not at the end of the track and decided maybe the tracking line would suffice as a toy when we were supposed to be checking out. You never would have thought she had just done a rather long track and difficult track. 

On Sunday Vala's daughter, Elena, earned her BH. She had a couple of "puppy" moments and did a gorgeous fast down for her sit in motion. She actually had down on the brain and offered it a few times where it wasn't wanted. She threw herself down with this big smile and a "did I do good?" look on her face. The traffic portion was no problem. 

On Sunday Vala's other daughter, Deja, earned her IPO2. She is in heat and while I hate to use it as an excuse, she was pretty darn high from not getting her normal amounts of play time. Despite have her own agenda at times and trying to out think me (this dog needs a real job) she still earned High in Trial, High IPO2 and High Tracking. 

Vala's oldest daughter, Varda, owned by a friend of mine, also earned her FH1. This was a very tough track and she did a good job working it out despite the rather strong winds (that ALWAYS seem to increase just in time for the FH tracks).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great work Lisa!

It's always nice to see "your dogs" do so well! Big congrats to all!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lisa !!!! EXCELLENT and then some !!
here's the girl Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs boy you can see Bernd in the face, the eyes. Sire is Belschik that we just discussed on another recent thread . Your 'Vala' has beautiful build, ability and pedigree . nice.
Carmen


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats!! I see that Deja is keeping you on your toes!! 

I'll bet you came home with a big smile on your face and deservedly so


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Excellent and it is cool she is carrying it forward in her progeny!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Big congratulations! :congratulations:

I can't even imagine training 3 dogs at the same time but also successfully trialing them AND achieving some nice scores to top it off. How many people and their dogs do that? 

Very proud of you guys and the Zu Treuen Händen family.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Diane, I was too tired to really celebrate.  Deja is a challenge. Anne/Vandal has told me she needs to be working sheep. She needs to be doing a real job that requires thinking. IPO is below her and too much the same. During obedience she headed over to the dumbbell stand to wait for me as we got near it.  During protection she kept trying to get to the judge as quickly as possible during the transports. She would watch the helper while leading us both there and then sat between the judge/me and the helper. In training she never gets a bite during the transport. I always make her heel away from the "judge", sit and then I send her. She just wanted to get to that part more quickly. LOL Just need to figure out a way to mix things up since she is too smart for her own good. 

Deja and Elena are 3rd generation HOT. I also titled their grandmother.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What a huge accomplishment(s)!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vinnie, keeps me on my toes so I have no time to think. I am also the trial coordinator, tracking coordinator, laid tracks, did the group, and played gofer. Then by Sunday night I crash. 

Now I just need to get the moose titled. He got to be the warm up dog yesterday. Donna handled him and it was kind of fun watching him from a different angle. The judge really liked him and wondered why he wasn't titled yet. LOL


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Just exceptional! Huge congratulations on all of your success!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> Vinnie, keeps me on my toes so I have no time to think. I am also the trial coordinator, tracking coordinator, laid tracks, did the group, and played gofer. Then by Sunday night I crash.
> 
> *Now I just need to get the moose titled.* He got to be the warm up dog yesterday.  Donna handled him and it was kind of fun watching him from a different angle. The judge really liked him and wondered why he wasn't titled yet. LOL


I can't wait to hear about that! Soon????  (You know I love Donovan!)


----------

